# His new 2HD collar



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Arrived 2 days ago...but I didn't have time to take pics.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a really nice collar.
It looks awesome on Aspen!
I really like the design.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Great looking collar!


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

DITTO!
That looks perfect on him![
QUOTE=Janet At Nutro;103400]That's a really nice collar.
It looks awesome on Aspen!
I really like the design.[/QUOTE]


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Aspen looks so handsome (as always) in his new collar! Great pics!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful! Tanis got his new collar today too... I'll have to try to get pics of him soon!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Two new collars for Zephyr arrived yesterday too!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW! That collar looks spectacular on him!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Perfect colors for him


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What a pretty, whoops, handsome boy. Lovely collar, suits him down to the ground. Good choice Mum!


----------

